

Shuttleworth: Linux Power Users Aren't too Cool for Unity - plessthanpt05
http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2011103100341NWLFUB

======
gunzipper
never sure what's to be considered a "power user" really, but i'm a developer
who used to be tied only to debian (and by no means think that unity is
perfect), but have switched over to it on my personal laptop and do see great
promise there; esp. w/ it's growing stability -- not 100% there yet, but i can
see the appeal.

~~~
debeun
i agree with the promising part here; will be interesting to see how it
develops. and for as much as i love the gnome universe, i'd prefer avoiding
gnome3...it has nice features, but seems like a lesser unity (just my 2cents)

